# What toy takes the longest to destory?



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Lately Jerzey has been in the mood of destroying her toys. Generally, she'll play with them not set out to pull them apart...







I was wondering what toys have been able to "last" (at least for more than 10 minutes) your dogs worst destructive streak. 

I could really use the advice because Jerzey basically has nothing left to chew on, except a bunch of empty water bottles.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

From what I've read on here the black kongs are some of the more durable chew toys.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Yes, the black Kong is the most durable out of the other colors. Maybe buy one and see how she does with it, but before letting her play with it on her own supervise to make sure she cant bite any pieces off. You will want to inspect it often too just to make sure that its still intact and there are no missing pieces.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

The Galileo from nylabone. if you have a dog that can destroy this, then you have a DOG!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck. I have tried probably a 100 different toys that seemed to be indestructible. They destructed up pretty quickly for us







When you consider the bite power of a dog I guess it's pretty hard to make/find something they don't destroy. I also find that some toys they don't destroy and some are gone in minutes or hours. Maybe the ones they destroy mean they're the ones they really like?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: markstevenThe Galileo from nylabone. if you have a dog that can destroy this, then you have a DOG!


These are great, I have never seen a dog get through one. They really hurt when they land on the toes....


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

We have been very surprised at the toughness of the Orbee-Tuff ball. Both our dogs are really tough on their toys - All the Cuz's in our house are missing feet - tried bully sticks once and they were eaten like food. When we got the Orbee-Tuff, we were concerned that it was too soft and quite sure all the raised stuff on it would be gone very soon - but somehow it's been just fine. We got the one with the rope and that was history in the first 5 minutes - but amazingly, the ball really stands up to our guys.

http://leerburg.com/788.htm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are talking stuffed type toys , I just bought a lobster that was sewn really tight around the sides and then quilted. The claws have squeakers in them. My foster Hawkeye has destroyed all the plush toys we had, some of them were from when Onyx was a pup. So I thought I'd try this. It has been two weeks and it is still alive! This is big enough that the dogs will use it as a tug toy. It costs about $18.








Tuffies Ultimate Sea Creature Lobster Dog Toy 
_ The Tuffies Lobster is your dog's "Maine" Man. Since he is a Lobster, he is ready to play all day in and out of the water. This lobster can't wait for the fun to begin!
Tuffies Lobster is designed for medium size dogs who like to whip their toys and play tug. Each toy multiple squeakers. Your dog won't grow tired of this exciting new toy!
Tuffies Pet Toys are Vet Recommended and Approved!
Ultimate Construction: Each toy is made with two layers of industrial grade nylon, and one layer of soft fleece on the outside. All of the layers are sewn together to make one super strong layer of material. Each toy is sewn together with 2 layers of linear stitching. After the toy is sewn together an additional piece of black nylon trim is added to cover the four rows of stitching. This extra piece of nylon is sewn with 3 linear stitches to give the product a total of 7 seams! Now that's one tough toy!_


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

One more problem with the Galileo, my dog likes to drop it on my ceramic tiled floor and it cracked two tiles already. thats how tough that Nylabone is.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I freaking LOVE the lobster!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We have two of those lobsters!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto is the great destroyer of toys. If he so much as looks at Morgan's beloved fuzzy cube, she's going to hurt him!

Bones, marrow bones... they keep him entertained for hours.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My toy destroyers haven't managed to kill the Cuzs yet. EXCEPT for the feet. So I just cut the feet off, but they haven't hurt the "ball" itself.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i like the orbee ball also. it meets all my crieria. it floats (a must). its fairly soft. can put treats in it. i can throw it pretty far. bounces nicely. kimba took the first orbee i bought and tore the countries right off. she never bothered with them again once i replaced the ball. i hate the rope, so i buy them without rope.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Great suggestions! Thank you so much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Update: Hawkeye worked on the lobster and pulled some of his tail meat out. He knew where to start! So this toy won't last long, get out the butter and lemon!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I also like the black kong, the xxl super tough one. The red one is gone in a matter of hours, but the black one can last a few months. Yes, you eventually have to replace it, but it lasts a really long time and it keeps dogs amused for as long as the treat's inside.


----------



## wentworthsmom (Feb 9, 2009)

Wentworth loves the nylabone dinosaurs. They are good for the teeth too. Just beware if you step on them barefoot it hurts really bad. I have to put them away at night now.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Any of the Cuz's seem to be holding their own at our house.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

my arms. they were used extensively throughout puppyhood and are still attached.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I gave up on that a lonnnnnng time ago!!!!! Its hopeless. I have yet to find a toy that will withstand my GSDs for more than 1 week! We buy them a new toy and its ripped up in an hour, whether there 13yr. , 6yr. , 7 months! Nyla Bones work, but what dog wants to chew a nyla bone??? I don't even know why they call it a bone, its plastic. I think kongs are good, but I've never had them. Sticks are good, they are sturdy, for days, unless you got a real chewer, than you got a choking dog, a really fast drive to the vet, and a huge bill to get the fricken thing out of there throat!!


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

I had a toy similar to that lobster. It was advertised as the "Virtually indestructable" toy. Ha! It was destroyed within 10 minutes with my Doc. I wish he wouldn't destroy the softer toys so quickly, since he just goes nuts over them. After spending so much on those soft toys at the petstore, I just get stuffed animals at garage sales and let him destroy those under my supervision.

Have had the black XL kong for over a year now with barely any signs of wear and tear. Two thumbs up to Kong!!

My roommate has a jollyball for her dog and neither of our dogs have been able to destroy it, and that thing gets played with almost daily! I want to get another one, but can't justify paying over $20 for a freakin BALL! 

There is also a half deflated vollyball that my neighbor gave to Doc to play with like over a year ago... somehow with that thing staying somewhat inflated, the dogs can't get a good grip on it and haven't been able to destroy it. *shrugs*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is what is left of the lobster-never got to the squeakers yet!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Ozzy has had his red cuz his whole life. There are a few toys that are still good, a teeth cleaning toy from Hartz, another tug toy from Hartz, jolly ball, although he has managed to somehow make it so it now deflates and the air in that ball stinks when he's playing with it. Every once in a while it will "woosh" and it smells like a cedar bush.
Most of his toys are in a toy box downstairs, we only go downstairs on the weekends, so I think that has saved them. Also he found this large golf ball - really large in the park, it has lasted. I don't know what it is made of, but he brought it home, I sterilized it and he loves it.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: kay13411
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: markstevenThe Galileo from nylabone. if you have a dog that can destroy this, then you have a DOG!
> ...










Yap, took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

KONG!! My 6 month old male has had it for 2 weeks and managed to break the darn thing in half.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought Jolley balls from tractor supply. the ball isn't solid so it's light (and doesn't do nearly the damage a solid one does when she throws it at me) and she seems really content to just run around with it in her mouth because it pushes air out the holes and makes a swishing noise but it doesn't go flat

the kong frisbee seems to last forever too


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My pup loves the Cuzs, except now it is missing. Just before my husband and I went on vacation for a week (w/o our kids) both my daughter and son told me how annoying that toy is. We get back and the toy is no where is sight. Strange, very strange. I will be buying another one. I bought the medium one, but may move to the large.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Of the toys that the dogs have 24/7 (ie, not the SchH toys that are claimed as mine), Kong Wubba, Kong (large), Cuz sans feet, small Orbee ball-on-string, and tough ball-on-string sans string are all intact. There are two nylabones floating around. One small Cuz and one medium Cuz still have their feet and squeakers (two smaller ones that are the favorites do not). 

Generally we have toys that last a long time and then one day get totally dismembered in about 5 seconds. For example, we had 5 tennis balls and now 3. 2 were randomly destroyed one night and the rest haven't been touched since. Last week a tiny stuffy toy that's been at the bottom of the toy box for months was a victim of stufficide. When it's the toy's time, it's the toy's time....


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

I cant tell you how long the toys last actually they lasted for ever because my dogs refuse to play with any of them, i got the cuz,tennis balls on big rope, tugs,soccer balls,footballs you name the ball i have them, still intact, but i know how long a 2 liter bottle of soda and my cooking utensils last, about 5 minutes, every week i have to buy new spatulas because Max goes in my kitchen sink or on the dish drainer on the counter and steals them and uses them as chew toys, i used to buy the expensive spatulas but now i go to the dollar store and pick up a few every week.

Steve


----------



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

[ Last week a tiny stuffy toy that's been at the bottom of the toy box for months was a victim of stufficide. When it's the toy's time, it's the toy's time....[/quote] 


ROFL!!!! So true!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:What toy takes the longest to destory?


Me. Unlike his other toys, I grow back.









(Seriously, his black kong is in the best shape of all his toys)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the continued advice! We've started with a stronger Nylabone, although she doesn't really like it all that much. Currently her favorite thing to chew is a simple bone my parents bought her (usually she has no interest in bones, but all the sudden she does... which is good, it's significanty harder to destory.)

I haven't invested in a kong, mainly becaue she has no interest in rubber, but I think the Cuz or that lobster will be next on the list... anything that makes noise is good!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

The longest toy we've had, are the jolly balls that were made for horses. We're on our 4th one in 4 years.


----------

